# Emission Recall



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Details???


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Well I looked and they haven't put any new versions out, probably because they are slow. Depending on what "reprogramming the ECU" entails it'll likely break a tune if you have it.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Sperry said:


> No parts available at this time but they're going to replace NOx position sensor and reprogram the ECU . I haven't had any problems yet but I know some others have had issues


 @Sperry , have a link for your source of info???


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Sperry said:


> No parts available at this time but they're going to replace NOx position sensor and reprogram the ECU . I haven't had any problems yet but I know some others have had issues


yeah...I just received today a letter from GM saying that "my vehicle is involved in Emission Recall 15594", basically on some 2015 model year soot may build up on the engine's oxygen and NOx position 1 sensor causing the vehicle Check Engine Indicator to illuminate. Currently parts are not available but they're working as quickly as possible to correct this condition.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Well I looked and they haven't put any new versions out, probably because they are slow. Depending on what "reprogramming the ECU" entails it'll likely break a tune if you have it.


Im thinking this reprogramming has been available for a while now, but just not as a recall. One of the times my emissions had issues, they reprogrammed the ECU. I looked into it and it was specific for an emissions CEL coming on and causing a count down. Seemed to have fixed my issues.. at least it has been good for some months now.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I checked the NHTSA web-site and there's nothing there. I don't know how to check Transport Canada for recalls. So far this appears to be limited to Canada for right now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. This means that all of you subject to the recall that have paid out of pocket should be able to get reimbursed, I would imagine. Anyway, this is a good sign. It shows they are working to make the emissions system more reliable in varying driving conditions.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I checked the NHTSA web-site and there's nothing there. I don't know how to check Transport Canada for recalls. So far this appears to be limited to Canada for right now.


I just checked the Transport Canada page and nothing is listed yet.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I checked my vin on GM global connect and no recalls on my 15 CTD. can y'all send me the last 8 of your vin, im curios to see if they have recalls


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

my 2014 CTD is 4e308573.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

got the letter in the mail yesterday.. Mine is an early 2014 model.. Looks like a Canadian recall so far but i'm sure the U.S. will follow soon


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

pacolino said:


> yeah...I just received today a letter from GM saying that "my vehicle is involved in Emission Recall 15594", basically on some 2015 model year soot may build up on the engine's oxygen and NOx position 1 sensor causing the vehicle Check Engine Indicator to illuminate. Currently parts are not available but they're working as quickly as possible to correct this condition.


 got the same today as well.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I just checked the Transport Canada page and nothing is listed yet.


don`t think you would see it because its not a safety issue.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll let y'all know if I get one too - but in this cold my wife only checks the mail once a week or so.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I just noticed.....an it says......This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the Canadian environmental protection act. 
so time will tell if the u.s. does something similar.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

I received the same letter (see attached). Guess I'll get reimbursed for the ECU update I had to pay for as well as the nox sensor also replaced due to P0133 code.... Looks like Canadian recall thus far.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd go to my.chevrolet.com and put in the VIN. You might need to create an account. It will show not just recalls, but any extended warranties.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Given how diesels are under a microscope by the EPA it wouldn't surprise me to see GM issue the same recall in the US.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sperry said:


> No parts available at this time ...





obermd said:


> Given how diesels are under a microscope by the EPA it wouldn't surprise me to see GM issue the same recall in the US.


If they haven't got enough parts for the Canadian recall, they might not be too quick with the US one.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Canadian Cruzer said:


> my 2014 CTD is 4e308573.


sorry to bother again but could i get the whole vin. its pulling up as a silverado. most of the time you get away with the last 8 sometimes you dont on GM global connect


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> sorry to bother again but could i get the whole vin. its pulling up as a silverado. most of the time you get away with the last 8 sometimes you dont on GM global connect


No problem' I understand as I worked at a GM store in sales for years. Good old Global Connect!
Full VIN is 1G1P75SZ4E7308573


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

My 2014 was built in Feb 2014 and I got the recall letter today. So far 25,000 k's with one cell that went away on its own at about 4000 k,s. and an incorrect DEF reading after refill that the dealer reset for me at about 16-17,000 k's.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

i am trying to figure out why they bother to send a letter to tell you they don't have parts yet. Seems like a waste. i would think they would send out the letter when they are ready to fix it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> i am trying to figure out why they bother to send a letter to tell you they don't have parts yet. Seems like a waste. i would think they would send out the letter when they are ready to fix it.


With the speed of the internet, companies are being forced to send out recall notices before parts are available. This sounds to me like GM TAC and Engineers have been working hard to figure out how to make the emissions system in the CTD rock solid.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I'll let y'all know if I get one too - but in this cold my wife only checks the mail once a week or so.


Confirmed: I received the same recall letter.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Hers had the check engine light come on. The code showed the sensor had failed. It took the dealership a week to get a replacement. They did give her a loaner. The warranty covered it all even before the recall.


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

Got the recall notice for both mine here in Canada as well. I hope the modified calibration helps or possibly its a revised nox sensor? Both of mine have had the nox sensor replaced at least 1x as well as other sensors.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> i am trying to figure out why they bother to send a letter to tell you they don't have parts yet. Seems like a waste. i would think they would send out the letter when they are ready to fix it.


We have a similar situation with U.S. recalls. The law that regulates the recalls have certain notification windows that the manufacturers have to meet. 3 times now, I've had this happen with my Jeep that I get a recall notice, that says there are no parts available, or that the parts haven't been developed yet. Then a year or 18 months later, I get a second notice that the parts have become available and the recall service can now be performed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. Every recall notice I ever received in the past was basically "bring your car in and we'll fix it"


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

interesting, there are no "Official" recalls according to global connect


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> interesting, there are no "Official" recalls according to global connect
> View attachment 177841


It will be, they working on. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> interesting, there are no "Official" recalls according to global connect
> View attachment 177841


Thanks for looking that up, interesting for sure!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Just got a letter in the mail today regarding this. As others have posted, says no parts are available but I'll get another letter when they are and they install it and program the ECM. I have the Trifecta tune and am not sure if their tune has accounted for this new reprogram or not. I'll have to get in touch with them and see. Here's a scan of the letter that Canadian Diesel owners will likely receive.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Just got a letter in the mail today regarding this. As others have posted, says no parts are available but I'll get another letter when they are and they install it and program the ECM. I have the Trifecta tune and am not sure if their tune has accounted for this new reprogram or not. I'll have to get in touch with them and see. Here's a scan of the letter that Canadian Diesel owners will likely receive.
> View attachment 178441



I was wondering why their tune didn't match up... It's for the 2014 Cruze, not the 2015. Apparently they are slightly different. The 2014 tune (and the Trifecta tune) run on PN 12672168 for engine operation while the 2015 runs on.... Something else....

You'd think that wouldn't be a problem, but the so called stock tune they include is also the 2014's and not the 2015 tune you had originally. The only way to get the true stock tune is with a dealer flash.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Got the same letter the other day about the NOx sensor recall. I haven't had any CELs to date at ~25,000mi/40,000km. I would rather hold off if I can and get the most life out of the current sensor if I can as long as I continue to be trouble free. 

I wonder if they found that not only does the sensor fail often, but under normal operation the current NOx and programming are out of EPA specs? Seems strange that they would issue a full out recall and not just an extended warranty and a technical service bulliten?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I wonder if they found that not only does the sensor fail often, but under normal operation the current NOx and programming are out of EPA specs? Seems strange that they would issue a full out recall and not just an extended warranty and a technical service bulliten?


If GM is serious about building up diesel, they might do that just to try and squelch any complaints that have been surfacing about the car. I think we've seen from the gassers that dealers don't always read the bulletins. Calling it a recall insures that they'll all be fixed. And there isn't that many diesels out there - so this might be an investment in the future.

That said, I wonder if it's affecting MPG.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wonder if the soot is from to much fuel burning and maybe it'll get better on fuel!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> If GM is serious about building up diesel, they might do that just to try and squelch any complaints that have been surfacing about the car. I think we've seen from the gassers that dealers don't always read the bulletins. Calling it a recall insures that they'll all be fixed. And there isn't that many diesels out there - so this might be an investment in the future.
> 
> That said, I wonder if it's affecting MPG.


Yeah, who knows. I mean, obviously the sensor replacement itself not a problem, but that reflash could be anything. Anyone with any insider info able to comment on that?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Would be beautiful if it boosted city mileage a bitsy


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Does anybody know if this recall is going to be for the U.S. models too ?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

2014Oilburner said:


> Does anybody know if this recall is going to be for the U.S. models too ?


 not as of now but most likely will be.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

anybody get called in yet?


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Still waiting to hear back from them


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Sperry said:


> Still waiting to hear back from them


when are you doin your timing belt?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> anybody get called in yet?


Nothing on my end.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

this is taking forever.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

boraz said:


> this is taking forever.


Yeap...patience, it's coming soon.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

What's the recall for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

read the whole thread


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

*Trouble*

I had taken my Cruze TD in for an oil change, while there they wanted to replace nox sensor for recall, so they did. The next day the engine light came on, returned it to dealer who stated the other sensor failed.... ive had it returned to me 4X and after each time the check engine light comes on the very next day. They also managed to put a nail in a tire and did replace it, but I had to pay 180 to replace the other tire because I dont want mismatched tires on the vehicle (tires had 50k + miles on them). I pick up my vehicle tonight for the 5th time, lets see if it finally works, I really want my vehicle back.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Got the recall done today. So far so good...no lights. Seemed to run a little sluggish after leaving the dealership, but seems to be done with.

Mpg seems be a better with better mid/high rom power. Take off from a light is the same.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> I had taken my Cruze TD in for an oil change, while there they wanted to replace nox sensor for recall, so they did. The next day the engine light came on, returned it to dealer who stated the other sensor failed.... ive had it returned to me 4X and after each time the check engine light comes on the very next day. They also managed to put a nail in a tire and did replace it, but I had to pay 180 to replace the other tire because I dont want mismatched tires on the vehicle (tires had 50k + miles on them). I pick up my vehicle tonight for the 5th time, lets see if it finally works, I really want my vehicle back.


Sounds like your dealership may not be properly verifying the repairs they are doing.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

JSW, had the same issue. The did recall with no issues. Next day cel was lit. Took it back and other NOX failed. Replaced with no issues, Next day CEL again...... took it back and the scanned it and called GM Engineering who told them to run EGR Scan. EGR was not controlling properly so they replaced it. Almost 1000 miles now and no issues. Got a free OLF, 50 mile test drive by dealer (which included a free tank of Diesel Fuel since it was at about 1/8 of a tank), all fluids topped off including DEF which was getting close to reading low. New loaner car each time. My dealership rocks.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

sailurman said:


> JSW, had the same issue. The did recall with no issues. Next day cel was lit. Took it back and other NOX failed. Replaced with no issues, Next day CEL again...... took it back and the scanned it and called GM Engineering who told them to run EGR Scan. EGR was not controlling properly so they replaced it. Almost 1000 miles now and no issues. Got a free OLF, 50 mile test drive by dealer (which included a free tank of Diesel Fuel since it was at about 1/8 of a tank), all fluids topped off including DEF which was getting close to reading low. New loaner car each time. My dealership rocks.


The EGR Control Solenoid is only $13.88 shipped from Rock Auto. I may try this and pull the downstream NOX sensor and hit with some MAF cleaner. See if this does the trick. Do you know what part # of the EGR control solenoid that the dealer replaced? The EGR valve itself is $215.00 from Rock Auto.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> The EGR Control Solenoid is only $13.88 shipped from Rock Auto. I may try this and pull the downstream NOX sensor and hit with some MAF cleaner. See if this does the trick. Do you know what part # of the EGR control solenoid that the dealer replaced? The EGR valve itself is $215.00 from Rock Auto.


JRB,
Pretty sure they replaced the valve itself as it was not closing properly.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sailurman, I also received the free rental each time, but I prefer my CTD as the mileage and power are better (I commute 70mi one way). They say its ready for tonight, but we will see.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

They replaced the EGR valve on mine also after completing the recall. They started it up after and it sputtered and died. 3 days later car was finished. So many trips to the dealer with this car. I wish I could just keep the 2017 Silverado they put me in


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Still waiting to hear more about this recall.. I was told that they would let me know when everything was available to do the job


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Sperry said:


> Still waiting to hear more about this recall.. I was told that they would let me know when everything was available to do the job


if an when you get the recall done ,give us your thoughts on any changes with the way the car performs........myself I`m happy just the way mine is now.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

sailurman said:


> JRB,
> Pretty sure they replaced the valve itself as it was not closing properly.


Can you post the part #'s that were listed on the Invoice/Work Order?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

VALVE KIT. Emission Control System
Part Number: 55593617 ; 55593617
VALVE KIT,EGR(REPLACE PART 12647009 EVERY TIME KIT 55593617 IS REPLACED, MUST BE ORDERED SEPARATE)(ACDelco #55593617).


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

sailurman said:


> VALVE KIT. Emission Control System
> Part Number: 55593617 ; 55593617
> VALVE KIT,EGR(REPLACE PART 12647009 EVERY TIME KIT 55593617 IS REPLACED, MUST BE ORDERED SEPARATE)(ACDelco #55593617).


Awesome! Thanks for the reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Received my CTD back from the dealership for the 5th time on Tuesday evening, drove to work and back on Wednesday and everything was good (actually noted an improvement in MPG). However, on the way in to work today (Thursday) the CEL again lit. Now I have to return it to the dealer for the 6th time.....I am getting really tired of this, not only is it extremely inconvenient but I prefer my car over the loaners supplied. I will let them know about the EGR selenoid as stated above, but not really recommending this recall.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> Received my CTD back from the dealership for the 5th time on Tuesday evening, drove to work and back on Wednesday and everything was good (actually noted an improvement in MPG). However, on the way in to work today (Thursday) the CEL again lit. Now I have to return it to the dealer for the 6th time.....I am getting really tired of this, not only is it extremely inconvenient but I prefer my car over the loaners supplied. I will let them know about the EGR selenoid as stated above, but not really recommending this recall.


I think is very sad what the service departments get away with as far as personnel training goes. At least my dealership's mechanic knew to call Tech Support when he got stuck (hence the EGR replacement after correct troubleshooting).


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

sailurman said:


> JSW, had the same issue. The did recall with no issues. Next day cel was lit. Took it back and other NOX failed. Replaced with no issues, Next day CEL again...... took it back and the scanned it and called GM Engineering who told them to run EGR Scan. EGR was not controlling properly so they replaced it. Almost 1000 miles now and no issues. Got a free OLF, 50 mile test drive by dealer (which included a free tank of Diesel Fuel since it was at about 1/8 of a tank), all fluids topped off including DEF which was getting close to reading low. New loaner car each time. My dealership rocks.


This sounds like what my car may be doing, had the recall done and now I'm getting P22FE for the position 2 nox sensor. Dealer has looked at it a couple times and say position 2 sensor is good.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll try to update with mechanic notes.


----------



## 400cobby (Jan 29, 2014)

sailurman said:


> I'll try to update with mechanic notes.


Thank you


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes , thank you sailurman


----------



## Dachnik (Dec 2, 2016)

Going for emission recall tomorrow. Dealer got all the parts.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Took my car back in today, replaced the downstream NOX sensor and did a manual regen. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

I had the emissions recall performed about a month ago. Since then every week like clockwork CEL on. I've now had the NOX sensor replaced 3 times I just got my car back for the 4th visit this time they held my vehicle for 2 days and were in communication with tech support. Apparently they smoked the intake system and found leaks in the air intake system and tightened the hose clamps and cleared the code. I hope this fixes the problem but I should know in another week. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've done about 600 miles since the recall work and no issues. I did stop to tighten my intake clamps though. A couple of them had worked themselves pretty loose (1/2 to 1 turn). I generally make it a maintenance item to tighten the intake clamps whenever I do the oil changes. They always work themselves loose.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Took my car back in today, replaced the downstream NOX sensor and did a manual regen. Will see how it goes.


On the way to work this morning CEL back on. Taking it back to dealer Monday morning. Car was perfect before recall work was done.....

Going to suggest they take a look at the EGR valve as noted in previous post.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Had the recall done and have driven CTD for about 600 miles after the recall so far....no issues and the fuel mileages seems a bit better.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

sailurman said:


> I'll try to update with mechanic notes.


found DTC P11DC NOX 2 PERFORMANCE. CALLED TECHLINE AND WAS TOLD TO CHECK INDUCTION FLOW AND SHOULD BE ABOUT 9:1 WITH EGR FULLY CLOSED. PERFORMED TEST AND FOUND WITH EGR CLOSED WAS AT 33:1 MEANING A IR LEAK. PULLED EGR VALVE AND FOUND SLIGHTLY STUCK OPEN. REPLECED.

PERFORMED TEST AGAIN AND IS NOW AT ABOUT 7:1 DROVE 50 MILES AND CAR IS OKAY. OP 4024730=.6


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

sailurman said:


> sailurman said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try to update with mechanic notes.
> ...


This was at 55626. CEL just lit again yesterday at 56800. Back in first thing Monday.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Add me to the CEL list after the recall. P11DC


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Add me to the CEL list after the recall. P11DC


What is the p11dc code mean? Thx. I am suppose to take mine in on Wednesday, I have had zero issues so far at 20,600 miles. My thought is if stuff goes bad after recall work I should still be under full warranty. Such a pain taking it in.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> What is the p11dc code mean? Thx. I am suppose to take mine in on Wednesday, I have had zero issues so far at 20,600 miles. My thought is if stuff goes bad after recall work I should still be under full warranty. Such a pain taking it in.


I am not 100% sure. It seems to be a NOx2 code, but could be an indirect result of something else, like the EGR. I won't be able to get it to the dealer until Friday.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

P11DC is for the downstream NOX2 sensor. However, there is another member that had the same problem and according to him GM engineering told the dealer to replace the EGR valve. I'm taking my car back to the dealer for the second P11DC after recall fix tomorrow morning. I had back to the dealer last Thursday, they pulled the code and slapped a new NOX2 sensor in. I'll have a talk with the service department and let them know about a possible EGR issue. This is completely frustrating, took my car in for the recall which has caused two more unexpected dealer visits. This will be the 7th warranty dealer visit for this car. My Silverado had 0 warranty visits. 2007 Nissan, 0 dealer visits. 2006 Miata 0 dealer visits. My patience is wearing thin with this car. I like the car, but 7 warranty visits in 21 months is a little much. I can't afford to trade it in on something else, I'm upside down on it now, will plug away with payments.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have driven many cars and trucks for 35 years, some even older stuff, guessing 750k miles, I have only had 4-5 emission issues for all of that. So previous poster with one car has had more issues than 35 years of my driving. Seems like GM should just warranty this emission system much longer and all the components. It's a pain to have to take a car in that often, plus it seems like I don't have any problems and will have after recall work, under warranty but still no fun.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

sailurman said:


> This was at 55626. CEL just lit again yesterday at 56800. Back in first thing Monday.


:-D and believe it or not, the CEL cleared itself while I was inline at the dealership this morning:-D


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

P11DC myself included, taking it in tonight, for the Fifth time in 37500 miles...Id never thought I'd say it but this Chevy sucks!


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

I received a letter from GM stating that the emissions relating to this recall is covered now for 10yrs or 120,000mi. The dealer has had my vehicle (originally brought in for an oil change) since they did the recall for most of a month, 6 returns for the CEL , i've had it to drive about 4 days, the CEL lights up the next day after receiving it. Love the car, just not wanting this headache anymore. Luckily I got it on a bargain and it is almost paid in full so I am NOT upside down on it.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Dealer just called, they have to order a new intake air boot. GM engineering is involved now and working with the dealer to troubleshoot. I tried to convince them to look at the EGR valve as well. After the put the new intake air boot on tomorrow, they are going to drive the car for 150 miles. Hopefully this gets it.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

The dealer has put more miles on my vehicle this month than I have, I don't see why they have to keep putting hundreds of miles on it after they "attempt" fixing it only to have it fail.


JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Dealer just called, they have to order a new intake air boot. GM engineering is involved now and working with the dealer to troubleshoot. I tried to convince them to look at the EGR valve as well. After the put the new intake air boot on tomorrow, they are going to drive the car for 150 miles. Hopefully this gets it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

JSWCTD2014 said:


> I received a letter from GM stating that the emissions relating to this recall is covered now for 10yrs or 120,000mi. The dealer has had my vehicle (originally brought in for an oil change) since they did the recall for most of a month, 6 returns for the CEL , i've had it to drive about 4 days, the CEL lights up the next day after receiving it. Love the car, just not wanting this headache anymore. Luckily I got it on a bargain and it is almost paid in full so I am NOT upside down on it.


Did you have any cel before the recall work?


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> On the way to work this morning CEL back on. Taking it back to dealer Monday morning. Car was perfect before recall work was done.....
> 
> Could they reprogram the ECU back???? Just a thought...


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

mkohan said:


> JRB'sOilburningCruze said:
> 
> 
> > On the way to work this morning CEL back on. Taking it back to dealer Monday morning. Car was perfect before recall work was done.....
> ...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Dealer just called, they have to order a new intake air boot. GM engineering is involved now and working with the dealer to troubleshoot. I tried to convince them to look at the EGR valve as well. After the put the new intake air boot on tomorrow, they are going to drive the car for 150 miles. Hopefully this gets it.





JSWCTD2014 said:


> I received a letter from GM stating that the emissions relating to this recall is covered now for 10yrs or 120,000mi. The dealer has had my vehicle (originally brought in for an oil change) since they did the recall for most of a month, 6 returns for the CEL , i've had it to drive about 4 days, the CEL lights up the next day after receiving it. Love the car, just not wanting this headache anymore. Luckily I got it on a bargain and it is almost paid in full so I am NOT upside down on it.


My P11DC didn't come up until I put 650 miles on after the recall.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

diesel said:


> My P11DC didn't come up until I put 650 miles on after the recall.


Mine came on within 60 miles, both times. The car has all new NOX2 sensors & OXY sensors. The upstream NOX sensor has been replaced twice. Once about a year ago and once under the recall. I'd like them to pull the EGR valve and at least take a look at it and clean it. The car was running great until it was fixed under the recall....


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

About a month since I had the recall done, mine threw a P11DC the other day.

This emissions system on this car is absolute garbage. I've never owned a vehicle with the check engine light on as much as this one.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

justin13703 said:


> About a month since I had the recall done, mine threw a P11DC the other day.
> 
> This emissions system on this car is absolute garbage. I've never owned a vehicle with the check engine light on as much as this one.


GM has changed something in the programming of the car to cause this. To the other CTD owners out there, if you have not done this recall, stay away from it until GM figures what is causing the P11DC code post recall fix. When you take it back to your dealer inform them of the problem and tell them to not slap a new downstream NOX2 sensor in it and call it fixed.

What dealer are you using? My car is at Ourisman in Bowie.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have a 15 CTD with 20,600 miles, was scheduled to do recall tomorrow, I cancelled the appointment. I would like to get done while under full warranty so if this causes issues with other components it is covered under warranty, however, sounds like a mess to sort out these issues at the moment. To date, I have had zero issues, just get dealer oil changes, tighten the intake clamps ever couple months, put fuel in it and drive. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have a 15 CTD with 20,600 miles, was scheduled to do recall tomorrow, I cancelled the appointment. I would like to get done while under full warranty so if this causes issues with other components it is covered under warranty, however, sounds like a mess to sort out these issues at the moment. To date, I have had zero issues, just get dealer oil changes, tighten the intake clamps ever couple months, put fuel in it and drive. Hope it stays that way.


Same here, I have about 23k km on it with 0 issues and I will not do the recall as I see others experience some issues with this post recall fix.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

This car has been a nightmare I wish I had bought the VW at least they would have been buying it back from me and putting some money in my pocket. This car just continues to cost me time and money.


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Did you have any cel before the recall work?


No,Ididnot


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> justin13703 said:
> 
> 
> > About a month since I had the recall done, mine threw a P11DC the other day.
> ...


I use hoffman's in Hagerstown. They haven't really given me any problems.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

P11DC. Dealer put in a new Nox 2 sensor and said EGR was fine. Atleast they gave me a rental and covered the cost this time. I think they have NO CLUE how to fix this system. Can we say 80's Chevy diesel yet?


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

magnusson said:


> P11DC. Dealer put in a new Nox 2 sensor and said EGR was fine. Atleast they gave me a rental and covered the cost this time. I think they have NO CLUE how to fix this system. Can we say 80's Chevy diesel yet?


No quite 80's bad yet. My best friend's dad had one of the Chevy Diesel wagons. That thing was a complete POS. GM just has to get these nit-noid sensors worked out.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Not even close to 80s diesel issues. I had a 81 Buick Rivieria Diesel, it blew up and locked up at like 64k miles, a wrist pin broke. GM did replace the engine and as I recall we paid for the labor for replacement, after that it ran well and was very slow but sort of fun to drive.


----------



## Cursed (Aug 26, 2016)

Well car went in today for the 4th CEL since performing the recall. Today they replace the NOX sensor again for the 3rd time. I told them to look at the EGR valve but I doubt they did I'm sure I'll be back next week for the 5th CEL light.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

lol yup and gm told me your (mine) was unique with the sensor issues i was having pre all these recalls funny now 8 months later all these sensors i replaced on my dime because gm said its not there issue is now being "fixed" i really had higher hopes for gm this car goes away in 3 months and i have to decide on staying with gm on the 17 diesel or call it quits


----------



## JSWCTD2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Received my CTD back last night for the 6th time, keep my fingers crossed that the CEL does not lite up again.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am closing all these duplicate threads. Please post here moving forward:

NOx Emission Recall Poll - Please post only in this thread


----------

